
Show HN: Whoa Board – make Electro-Luminescent materials touch sensitive - thefool
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2055918540/whoa-board-dream-with-touch-sensing-el-wire-panels?ref=hn
======
thefool
Hi!!! I made this. Would love to answer questions, ect.

